
Show HN: Parameterized PWM controller in VHDL - chclau
https://fpgaer.wordpress.com/parameterized-pwm-controller/
======
kevin_thibedeau
The constants should at least be generics. As is, you can't instantiate two
with different behavior. Some would also be better just as input signals to
permit runtime configurability. Any that don't need to change can be tied to
constant values for the same result as the current circuit.

~~~
chclau
Thanks for your comment. You may have noticed that duty_cycle is indeed an
input. Some of the other constants could be indeed input as generics. In
general I prefer to use packages, since it makes instantiation simpler, and
parameterization can be done by using different packages for each block. Of
course generics have advantages of their own.

